# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Which mandolin should I buy?

## AHoyle

So Ive saved up $6000 for a mandolin. 
Im between the northfield Big Mon or having Jerry Rosa of Rosa String Works build me one. Ive played the northfield and was very impressed, but something about The Rosa mandolin keeps calling to me. It seems no one who has one ever post anything about them. Im just not sure which way to go any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks 

P.S. lets keep it civil. Im not about putting anyone down. I know both people make excellent mandolins. Im just trying to see if anyone here owns a Rosa. As I cant find much info anywhere else.

----------


## Br1ck

I'm a huge Jerry Rosa fan. He has taught me a lot, but the reason you don't hear about his mandolins is he has made so few. So that  route would be a leap of faith. He is building a couple new ones, uses good wood and has a beautiful headstock inlay.

Six grand is a chunk of change though. I'd play every used mandolin I could get my hands on in that range. The Northfield Big Mon is a nice mandolin, but I'd spend the whole wad on a used Artist if I went Northfield. You can find used Collings and Gibson for that too, plus any number of one man shop mandolins.

Perhaps one of the half dozen Rosa owners will chime in.

----------

Mickey King, 

RustyMadd

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Instrument buying and selling is a bit like fishing.  It appeals to a basic need and instinct in our psyche.  To avoid regret, go forth and play a lot of instruments. Take your time.  Be attentive to each one.  I bought my last mandolin, an Elkhorn after much deliberation and research.  I almost bought a Pava.  I bought an A model because the scroll is nice but adds nothing to the sound IMHO and sound and ease of play are of most importance to me.  The instrument has to fit you, your hands, be satisfactory to your eyes andears and most importantly, touch your heart.  It's like fishing in that the wait is what it is about.  Getting the right mandolin is part of the journey.

----------

Mickey King, 

yankees1

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Have you considered a Stiver or a Rattlesnake? You're in the ballpark, and they are both exceptionally well regarded instruments and makers. Good luck with the search and selection?

----------


## AHoyle

Thanks for the advice Ive played a bunch of mandolins I live in Fayetteville NC and theres not much bluegrass influence here. I was in pigeon forge Tennessee a few weeks ago and I stopped in the music outlet and played every mandolin they had I spent something like 4 hrs in the store and they were very nice to me, but all there Gibsons just didnt do anything for me maybe cause they been just hanging on a shelf unplayed for so long the just needed to wake up, best mando they had was a Weber gallatin and a man was buying it as I walked out it was good just not the look I wanted. I know banjo Ben plays a rattlesnake. Im a massive fan of Adam Steffey and Ive heard his Big Mon and was just blown away by the sound. my style is something like Doyle Lawsons Style (not as good as he is) sometimes Im adventurous and try some crazy Chris Thile riffs. and I can hear those sounds in the big mon and from Jerry playing his, I sense they have that extra bit of character that I like. Ive also looked into Ratliffs R5 and a few lesser known builders but these 2 I just keep coming back to. Its a serious case of MAS brothers. And Ive upgrade my guitar and banjo the last one to upgrade is the mandolin. Boy its a tough decision so many good builders out there right now.

----------


## Eric Hanson

+1 for the following:
Stiver, Collings, Northfield Artist series
Would I be correct to say the Big Mon might be a little warmer in tone? 
If this is a tone you are looking to find you might take a look at Tyler White Mandolins. His are consistant in this tone. He is an artist who knows how to make fabulous instrumenets. He prefers one piece backs. Is REALLY picky about how his instruments turn out. He works with them through the process to make sure they are just right. His work can be seen here on the cafe in a few threads, and online through a Google search. 
If you are interested in a little bit brighter tone it might be good to look at Taggart Mandolins. He had an Italian Spruce topped mandolin that was sweet. Kind of a mix between the two. He also had a couple of others I thik with Sitka tops. Each of them are Bluegrass powerhouses. You can track him down through the builders Eye Candy her on the cafe. 
+2 on the idea of doing all you can to put as many really good instrunmets in our hands as possible. I have taken a couple trips to Eldery In Lansing (6hours), and one trip to Nashville (4hours) to vist Carter’s and Gruhn’s guitars. Both places can give you a really good idea of different tones available. Different neck shapes. And setup. 
How ever it works out for you, enjoy the chase! I am still in the running. I have been given the kind opportunnity to visit Tyler’s shop and see and play his instruments. His generous sharing of insight on what he has learned, and is learning, has really helped to guide me in the search. 
I also in the past was able to visit Bruce Taggart’s shop. He is also quite kind in helping ones to walk through the process.

----------


## pheffernan

This one: https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/134834#134834

----------


## Luna Pick

To your question, I'm not familiar with Jerry Rosa's mandolins, but did play a Big Mon at Gryphon for a while yesterday. Very nice mandolin. 

I agree with the suggestion that if you want to spend the full $6k consider the Northfield Artist instead. Otherwise  get the Big Mon, and pocket the approximately $1500 difference or use it for a mando camp or two. . .

----------

Lane Pryce

----------


## yankees1

Play as many as you can before buying but that being said I would not hesitate in buying without playing an Ellis or Girouard !

----------


## CWRoyds

The Big Mon is a very good mandolin, especially for Bluegrass. 
It would be a good choice, as it saves you $1,500 for something else that is fun.

Having said that, the Northfield Artist models are truly excellent mandolins. 
I have a 5 bar Artist and love it.
Although I like the Big Mon, and hope to own one at some point just for kicks, I prefer the Artist series.
The Big Mon is a bit more old school in its tone (It has a "clunk" to the tone). 
The Artist series are a bit more focused and louder.  (A touch more modern and bold)

You mentioned Adam Steffey, and I agree that his tone from the Big Mon is awesome. 
That New Primitive album is great, with great mandolin tone.
But he now plays a Northfield Artist model. 
I believe it is a 2 bar with an Engelmann top.
Sounds pretty great too.
Here is Adam playing his Artist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnR3TeDPJA

Whether it is a Big Mon or an Artist series, the Northfields do rock.
Maybe get a used Artist series.
I got mine for just a little over the price of a Big Mon. 
As much as I like the Big Mon, I think the upgrade to Artist is worth it.

----------


## CWRoyds

I also wouldn't say no to an Ellis A.
I have lust for an Ellis...

----------

doc holiday, 

yankees1

----------


## yankees1

> The Big Mon is a very good mandolin, especially for Bluegrass. 
> It would be a good choice, as it saves you $1,500 for something else that is fun.
> 
> Having said that, the Northfield Artist models are truly excellent mandolins. 
> I have a 5 bar Artist and love it.
> Although I like the Big Mon, and hope to own one at some point just for kicks, I prefer the Artist series.
> The Big Mon is a bit more old school in its tone (It has a "clunk" to the tone). 
> The Artist series are a bit more focused and louder.  (A touch more modern and bold)
> 
> ...


. Steffey would make a cigar box instrument sound great !

----------


## Jim Parriott

You are in a sweet spot, Mr. Hoyle. With that budget, there's a long line of mandos, new and used, to consider. Have fun.

----------


## AHoyle

Thanks for all the suggestions and for making me feel welcome here.
I noticed elderly had an artist for sale looks pretty sweet, I’ve never played an artist I wasn’t sure if it was really that much of an upgrade from the big mon. I like the Collings and I also noticed a 2004 Gibson fern that was pretty enticing not sure who was head luthier at that time but still a fern is a fern. Deciding is the hardest part of being in the sweet spot I guess. Thanks for all the recommendations and I guess the tone I’m going for would be that of Doyle Lawson as that is as close to my style as anything I play. Doyle sound also holds a place in my heart he was the very first bluegrass band I ever heard. Funny thing is I grew up in the mountains of NC never heard a banjo until I moved to Fayetteville and my future mother in law was playing an old Alvarez that I ended up learning on it and traveling with it the first few years of playing (I’m a banjo and guitar player mainly) I taught my younger brothers to play bass and mandolin and we started a band to bring bluegrass to Fayetteville

----------


## AHoyle

You know I keep finding myself going back to the Rosa I may have to just take the leap of faith and get it. At least if I don’t like I think I could get back what I paid for it. It just sounds so powerful over his youtube video not the best audio but you can tell it’s got a good sound and loud as all get out. I’m taking a trip to Lowe vintage instruments next Friday maybe I’ll find something there that suites me. One thing I have learned is to not be in a hurry. I’m happy to wait and see what’s out until then my Eastman will get me by. And changing subject just a little bit. But I find after playing a full set on mandolin my index and middle fingers start to hurt it’s not unbearable and it never used to happen on my Austin I don’t know if a wide nut might help with this or not both of my mandos are  
1 3/32 but neck shape is a bit chunkier on the Eastman maybe that’s it.

----------


## Charles E.

On your way to Lowe's make an appointment to visit MandoMutt......

http://www.mandomutt.com/products-page/mandolins

Kevin is a great guy to deal with and is always getting new instruments in. Looks he has a nice Stanley there now in your range.

----------


## Mickey King

I'd say take a few hundred bucks off your budget and spend it on a road trip to Nashville.  Carter Vintage Guitars has a slew of great mandos in your price range including a Big Mon (I played it a few weeks back and loved it) and you know exactly what you are buying.  They also had a nice Elkhorn that I liked a lot.  Gruhn's has a less impressive selection but you never know what you might fall in love with.  I haven't been to Cotten's in awhile but they usually have one or two good ones.  This weekend would have been great for a trip since SPBGMA in in town and there will be great mandos to be found for sale there as well.  I plan on driving up tomorrow if the creek don't rise.

----------

colorado_al

----------


## AHoyle

So would there be a reason why I should not pursue the Rosa? Just looking for honest answers would I be better off finding something else? I’m not trying to be difficult I just want the best I can get. And if for any reason you think I should move on I would like to hear it. Cause I’m pretty close to pulling the trigger on it. And like I said I think I could get my money back out of it if I am not satisfied. And I guess every guys dream is to have a mando custom made for them. And the most important part is the Wife said I could get what ever I thought was best.

----------


## Mickey King

> So would there be a reason why I should not pursue the Rosa? Just looking for honest answers would I be better off finding something else?...………….And I guess every guys dream is to have a mando custom made for them. And the most important part is the Wife said I could get what ever I thought was best.


I don't think anyone is saying not to go with the Rosa.  I personally don't know anything about them.  We were just giving our opinions like you ask for and well, you know what they say about opinions! Just saying that there are always options.  I find that the more great mandolins I play the more I want!!  And I understand wanting a custom build, I had one built but had to sell it last years due to health problems.  It was everything I wanted in a mandolin but life happens.  At least the new owner is giving me the option to buy it back on down the line.  Buy exactly what you want and can afford, that way you won't be saying "I wish I had"!  Good luck on your new mando whatever you decide, you're the only one you have to please anyway.....well, and your wife!

----------


## AHoyle

Thank Mickey I appreciate your advise and everything said on this thread so far. I will post back soon to update on my decision. 
In the meantime if anyone has anything else to add I’m all ears thanks again

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Six grand I'd be looking at a new or used Collings MF, MF Deluxe. There's plenty in that price range new and used.

----------


## Charles E.

I am not familiar with Rosa mandolins but there are talented builders in NC.

Bernebe.....

https://www.facebook.com/Bernabe-Man...3455916392271/

Skip Kelly is a member here and sells through MandoMutt. His mandolins are well thought of.

----------

Mickey King

----------


## JeffD

Its fun and frustrating. Like a cat at the screen door. Wanting to decide and wanting to still have the choice.

----------


## colorado_al

As stated above, spend $200 on a RT to Nashville.
Carter's has 30 F style mandolins at $6000 or below for you to check out. 
Including this Northfield NFA 5V2A 2016 for $5250
https://cartervintage.com/collection...ield-5v2a-2016

And they have over 75 if you include A style. I personally would not spend that kind of money on an instrument that I had not played first.

----------

Mickey King

----------


## Jim Garber

> On your way to Lowe's make an appointment to visit MandoMutt......
> 
> http://www.mandomutt.com/products-page/mandolins
> 
> Kevin is a great guy to deal with and is always getting new instruments in. Looks he has a nice Stanley there now in your range.


+1 for Stanley. I played one some years ago and it was an excellent choice. 

I know the OP is leaning toward one by Rosa but it sounds like he has never played one. $6000 s a big leap of faith. I would at least ask Jerry Rosa if there are any of his instruments within traveling distance from you. You can’t just go by videos. Nothing truly beats playing in person.

----------


## pheffernan

> Looks he has a nice Stanley there now in your range.


There’s one of similar vintage in the classifieds for less (https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/134833#134833) and one of more recent construction at Carter’s for a hair more (https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/132851#132851).

----------


## Charles E.

Lots of choices in the classifieds including at least two Apitius Grand Classics for under 6K.

----------

William Smith

----------


## Mandoplumb

I wouldn't buy a Rosa with the expectation of getting my money back if I didn't like it. It's almost impossible to get your money back on any new instrument because it's now used. One that is  widely know like Northfield or Gibson would be easier to sell at the price you're talking but it would still be used. Having said that if you can afford it and it's the one that speaks to you buy it and don't worry about what you can sell it for.

----------


## Frankdolin

Hi and welcome. All good advice here. I would just add that you not use the sound from any online source as any serious representation of reality.

----------


## doc holiday

Welcome to the forum. As a lefty, who has had to order instruments sight unseen, I'd say play some that you have access to & choose one that ticks all the boxes (feel, sound, all the rest). As mentioned, you'll almost never get your money back on an instrument from an unknown maker. Go somewhere. With $6k in my pocket i would check out Lowe Vintage and if you didn't find one....i'd head for Nashville.

----------


## Bill McCall

If you choose to have a mandolin made, specify the neck profile that you love.  If you don’t like the feel, you’ll never enjoy the sound.

----------


## Denny Gies

I have no idea of the cost but John Hammet makes some great mandolins.  He's a member of the Cafe.  It'd be worth contacting him too.  Good luck.

----------


## pheffernan

> Welcome to the forum. As a lefty, who has had to order instruments sight unseen, I'd say play some that you have access to & choose one that ticks all the boxes (feel, sound, all the rest). As mentioned, you'll almost never get your money back on an instrument from an unknown maker. Go somewhere. With $6k in my pocket i would check out Lowe Vintage and if you didn't find one....i'd head for Nashville.


Or Sarasota! https://www.jerrysleftyguitars.com/l...c-guitars.html

----------


## doc holiday

Jerry is a great guy. (I bought my Collings OM1aJL from him. A prince to deal with.) Usually, though i'm ahead of the curve & get the urge before any dealer has one, let alone a lefty. 
 I got my lefty Heiden F from Michael,  & my Ellis A directly from Tom. 
And pheffernan....it's a long way from Alberta to Sarasota  :Wink: .

----------

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> And pheffernan....it's a long way from Alberta to Sarasota .


Yeah, but the OP is only in Fayetteville!  :Laughing:

----------


## doc holiday

:Laughing: .....too bad he's not a lefty  :Laughing:

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Charles E.

Wondering how the OP's road trip went to Lowe Vintage and/or Mandomutt.  Any closer on a decision?

----------


## Jeff Mando

OK, you've mentioned some great choices.  Here's my thinking......$6000 is a lot of money and puts YOU in the driver's seat, so to speak.  First question:  Are you concerned with resale, down the road? (I'll refrain from using the term "investment" since I don't believe instruments are investments unless you buy used and THEN keep them 30 or 40 years, IMHO!)  I love Jerry and have spent hours watching his videos, so I feel I know his character and his ability.  I'm sure he would do a great job, but I have no idea what the resale would be 5 years from now if you wanted something else......      I feel that commissioning a build is like getting a custom suit tailored with your choice of fabric, lining, cut, style, accents, etc. -- it will be just what you want it to be, but someone else down the road might not feel the same -- unless it is a pretty straight F5 copy with traditional wood choices and sunburst finish......you know the drill!  To my way of thinking, $6K on the used market can buy you a $10K or better mandolin, if you have a motivated seller.  That's where I'd be looking.  Also, you might want to think outside the "box" so to speak when shopping -- FWIW, I got a real nice boutique handmade banjo at a heavy-metal guitar shop for about 25% of its true worth, because the guys there HATED banjos and I was able to recognize the value and saw the opportunity...... :Cool: 

Anyway, good luck!  $6K puts you in good company no matter what you decide.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## AHoyle

Just a quick update. The trip to Lowe Vintage was great! Met some great people and was treated very nice by Will and his father Ed Lowe. Played everything in the store banjos dobros guitars and of course mandolins played the Big Mon they had in stock along side an f5s and a Gibson f5g that’s also listed here in the classifieds if anyone’s interested. I almost walked out with the f5s, sound wise was the best mandolin in the store it sold to a gentleman that was jammin’ With me ( I told him if he didn’t buy it I was. And he bought it) thanks again for all your recommendations I’m planning a trip to Nashville the end of March. I’m just trying to be patient and wait for the right one. As good as the f5s was it still didn’t tick all the boxes for me still a great axe tho. I’m also going to look into Tyler whites mandolins as well I’ve heard good things about them too. Thanks again

----------

Charles E.

----------


## CES

+1 for Skip Kelleys work. Own one of his A styles, and it can do it all. And, he lives in the Thomasville, NC, area (so not far from Lowe Vintage). If you and he are able, try to visit with him. If not, play a couple at MandoMutts in Efland.

Absolutely nothing against the Rosa, just speaking on what I know. Good luck!

----------


## Roger Adams

I suppose you have seen this clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNp9tdWOVco

The Rosa is made in relatively limited numbers, so not too many folks have first hand experience with it.  Given your interest in the Rosa, I really think you should visit with Jerry Rosa, and talk about a build.  If you don't, I think you will always wonder about it!

In any case, enjoy the hunt! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Garber

> I suppose you have seen this clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNp9tdWOVco


Here is it embedded:




Very interesting. A few comments said the Rosa mandolin was fuller in sound. I thought that the recording of the Rosa sounded distorted. Not may not at all be the fault of the mandolin at all but perhaps the fault of the recording situation. I would certainly consider one of those mandolins though I have not heard of them until this thread however, i would never make that decision on this or really any video. Way too many variables.

BTW does anyone have any ideas of the price range of these Rosa mandolins? I could not find that on his site.

----------


## Tom C

There are many reasons one may order a custom mando and not bond with it. If you don't like it, within agreed amount of time, you should be able to return it to builder and they would refund your money when they sell it to somebody else.

----------


## AHoyle

Yes I’ve listened to this clip numerous times with my Bose headphones and good speakers as well they both sound great. His price starts at $6000 for a mandolin if you want extras it’s more for things like custom inlay, radius fretboard things of that nature. 
And I believe through people who have vouched for his character that he would treat me right. Jerry seems to be a great guy. I’m going to do some more email correspondence with him and find out some more info. I’m in no rush to buy anything unless it’s exactly what I want and as I wait I’ll just keep socking away more into the mando budget. By the way I’m actually left handed but I’ve learned to play everything right handed. My mom is the same way with piano, and since left handed instruments were near nonexistent I learned to play what I could find.

----------


## AHoyle

I’ll be honest when I first started I didn’t even know left handed instruments existed i was only 8 yrs old, now I’m 26 and I guess I just got used to playing how I play. Is there a big difference for left handed playing maybe someone who can play both right and left handed style can chime in. I’ve still never found a lefty mandolin or banjo To play and see if I liked it. the only left handed guitar I’ve ever played was a fender tele lefty and it felt a bit foreign to me to play like that, I wasn’t very good since my right hand got used to picking and strumming. But if Barry Abernathy could play a banjo with just 2 nubs and a thumb on his left hand. I could play a right handed instrument. Ha ha

----------


## Jim Garber

It also sounds that he might have mandolins ready for sale sometimes. Frankly, if that were the case, then if I were looking at his and ready to buy, then it would be worth it for the shipping fees (and return, if necessary) to try it out assuming he has no problem with that arrangement. Otherwise, I would also see if there are any owners near to you to try one out in person. 

Even for the best of brands and shops, I would want to try at least one or two instruments and see if they fit with my musical needs. Over the years, I have played quite a few small shop mandolins and I have a short list of those whl i were consider if I was looking for such a thing.

----------


## vince f

For that money, I would spend the spring at a few festivals playing whatever the vendors have. Get a buddy and take a 3 day weekend to Nashville, Carters and Gruhn. My experience is that every builder has hits and misses (or just good, and MAGIC). I would want to play it. I played 20 mandos in the <10K range when I was in Nashville. My favorite was a Randy Wood that Gruhn's had. Not the most expensive or the best known that I played, but it was notably better IMHO. Trust your ears.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Hey neighbor! That Northfield Artist is a hell of a lot of mandolin for the money. Really you couldnt go wrong with either NF. However my order of preference is : Artist with Englemann top, Big Mon and then everything else. Lp

----------


## doc holiday

> So would there be a reason why I should not pursue the Rosa? Just looking for honest answers would I be better off finding something else?.


Yes.  You have a considerable chunk of change & many many choices. Some folks take a long time to figure out exactly what they want in a mandolin.  That sometimes takes quite a few mandolin turnarounds, unless you're really lucky. Altman,Collings,Duff, Ellis, Gibson....you'll be able to sell or trade relatively easily. Rosa for $6k.....you'd better be a really fine salesman to get half your money back. Look at the classified and add up all the mandolins for $6k, by all makers....& how does a relatively unknown maker stand in that ranking?  You don't yet know if you want/need a wide nut mandolin....  I would suggest going to Nashville & play them all (yes in your hands, not just listening to audio) & find the one that sticks....the one that your ear, hands & brain don't want to go home without. A custom order at this stage might be a very expensive lesson.
....as an example: https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/134882#134882...Duff F, 
 Waverlys, James tailpiece, Hoffee case, recent set-up by Michael Heiden.... $4800.....

----------


## vince f

A custom order at this stage might be a very expensive lesson.


2nd that. Most people wont admit when they were "just OK" with the custom mando they commissioned (and paid big money for). For me, I would rather play stuff that is already made. Buy something real nice used. Play it, and play every other instrument you can. When you play something that says "wow, that is SO much better than mine", take note. 

Every jam I am at, people pass around instruments during a break (rest break, not solo). I have played over a dozen >4K mandos in the last 3 months. IMHO 1) the A that some unknown local guy built is surprisingly good. 1a) that Ellis A, meh, not as good as that local no name 2) The 3 Collings Fs are very different, only 1 would I trade my Flatiron A for. 3) Passernig, Heiden, all OK, better than my Flatiron, but I have also played better. The lesson was, trust your ears, not someone else's brand loyalty. Also, just because you played a (insert brand here) that floored you does not mean that the one you order on the internet will be even close.

----------

EdHanrahan

----------


## AHoyle

Thanks everyone for the continued advice, I appreciate everything everyone is saying. I’m leaning that trying to have a mando custom made is a lot harder than my other instrument. All of my instruments have been custom made. It seems guitars and banjos are a lot easier to get what you want. I’ve commissioned both my d28 and d45. My banjo built by joe hardwick is the best banjo I’ve ever owned. But it’s easier because banjo builders all try for that pre war Gibson sound and guitar builders all try for a Gibson or martin type sound. But mandolins are voiced so different from other instruments. Some lend there tones to a jazz or classical sound. Others toward hard driving bluegrass. Everyone I’ve played so far has had excellent note separation. The northfields and Collings I played seemed to have the best consistency from mandolin to mandolin. Gibson’s seem to be hit or miss and of course I’ve just got to have an F Style ( I know I know I can get an A for half the price of an F blah blah blah lol) but I’m more open minded to other options now then before.
P.S. Thanks to y’all my wife is now sick of A-B testing mandolins with me, she keeps saying they all sound the same now just pick one. So I’m going it alone from here on out  :Laughing:

----------


## vince f

BTW, you will know you have it when you walk into a store, play a bunch of high end instruments, and only find 1 (sometimes none) that you like as well as your one at home. I am there with guitar and banjo, not so much with mando and bass.

----------

AHoyle

----------


## LadysSolo

> Thanks everyone for the continued advice, I appreciate everything everyone is saying. Im leaning that trying to have a mando custom made is a lot harder than my other instrument. All of my instruments have been custom made. It seems guitars and banjos are a lot easier to get what you want. Ive commissioned both my d28 and d45. My banjo built by joe hardwick is the best banjo Ive ever owned. But its easier because banjo builders all try for that pre war Gibson sound and guitar builders all try for a Gibson or martin type sound. But mandolins are voiced so different from other instruments. Some lend there tones to a jazz or classical sound. Others toward hard driving bluegrass. Everyone Ive played so far has had excellent note separation. The northfields and Collings I played seemed to have the best consistency from mandolin to mandolin. Gibsons seem to be hit or miss and of course Ive just got to have an F Style


The fact that some mandolins sound better for some styles than others - so true! I use my Weber more for Classical (along with my bowlbacks,) I use my Pava as a general purpose, and my Collings for more modern stuff. Look at Collings F-styles and Pava F-styles also. I find they (along with Webers) are very well-made. Granted mine are all A-styles, but enjoy your hunt! Custom-made would make me very nervous, I would want to hear it "live and in person" before I decided I want it.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Garber

I have been doing this instrument buying and selling for years. It works as a process of perfection. The longer we play the finer we hear and the more we notice the differences. At this point—over 40 years of playing stringed instruments—I have some very nice instruments. With few exceptions they are moderately priced ones which I still feel great playing. I feel very satisfied with the core group but of course, the collector in me plunges on and when I have a bit of cash and something presents itself I and drawn to savor that experience. OTOH it is getting time to de-access before my family will be stuck with this pile. Enough musing over old age... back to playing.

----------


## colorado_al

I'd pick up this Franzke F5 if I had that kind of money to spend!
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/135...NRQJWag#135195

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...Thanks to y’all my wife is now sick of A-B testing mandolins with me, she keeps saying *they all sound the same* now just pick one. So I’m going it alone from here on out...


Yeah, you'll just use it to play bluegrass or Irish trad or old-time or jazz, and all those tunes sound the same anyway.  You'll end up hanging with other musicians who all play the same kinda stuff, and all their spouses will say "it all sounds the same."

Ya know, if you're looking from Mars, Sacramento is adjacent to Annapolis, right?  I have trouble distinguishing fabric colors for furniture upholstery, but my wife doesn't like it when I say "they look about the same to me."  

All a question of perspective...

----------

AHoyle

----------


## Br1ck

One must always remember, that one man shop built mandolin hanging in the shop that is used, once  was someone's commissioned build.

----------

AHoyle, 

doc holiday

----------


## MandoMN18

Do you have a timeline for how soon you want the mando in your hands? That might be part of the decision. A custom one could possibly take several month to years depending on the builder. Also do you want to be able to have one built exactly to the specs and looks that you want or are you ok with getting one that is already built? Not sure if those things make a difference to you. I’m having one built by Steve Hinde from Hinde Custom Instruments and I’m super excited to get it.

----------

AHoyle

----------


## AHoyle

Well I do have time frames from all the custom builders I’ve asked. They have been anywhere from 3 months to 2 years for completion of a mandolin. (Everyone has said that except Skip Kelley I’ll have to check with him for a timeline)  But good news I may have found the one for me it meets all of my requirements and preferences in a mandolin and she’s a beauty. if it works out I could have it in my hands for good in a few weeks time. I’m going to keep it a surprise just in case the deal falls through. But as you know MAS is a fire that can’t be quenched and most likely I  will begin a “collection” of the little devils. There so unique from one to the other I just enjoy hearing there tonal differences even if I might not ever buy them I enjoy them for what they are.

This won’t be my last post but I just feel that I should thank all the builders that have responded to me and spent time offering me their opinions and advice.and to all you kind folks who’s advice has changed my way of thinking in several different areas and opened me up to builders I would have never found on my own. The music community is truly a great thing to be a part of even if just a small part. I genuinely appreciate your help and as always I’m still open to any advice,imput,suggestions, or just your 2 cents. 
And if anybody’s just curious these are the builders and stores I’ve had contact with this far:
Jerry Rosa, of Rosa Stringworks
Skip Kelley 
Will and Ed Lowe of Lowe Vintage Instruments
The Music Outlet folks in Sevierville Tennessee 
Tyler White, White Mandolins
And I’m still going to carters and gruhns at the end of March I’ve not forgotten about them.

----------

Charles E., 

MandoMN18, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## wrj01

I assume you've seen this...https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/135333#135333

Not too far from you.  NFI

----------

AHoyle

----------


## pheffernan

I’ve considered starting a thread titled “Which mandolin should I not buy?” I suspect that I would get few responses in these parts.

----------

AHoyle, 

doc holiday

----------


## AHoyle

Very interesting idea Pheffernan. I would have a few suggestions if you did start that thread  :Grin:  
And I did indeed see the Gibby for sale. But if I can get the mandolin (which is still a secret until approval) it will be everything I prefer a mandolin to be. At least til I feel the urge strike again but I wouldn’t sell this one I would just save up the money again to buy something different (I’m an instrument hoarder I kills me to sell any of them so I don’t. even the cheapies find a way to my heart. I still have my Johnson mf-100 it was my very first mando my parents gave $100 for it when I was 13 it’s completely unplayable now in its current state but I hang it up with pride cause it’s special to me. But it would be on my list of mandos not to buy ha ha. I don’t wish the pain that thing caused my hands on anybody no setup would save this mando it’s garbage but it’s sitting on my gun safe right next to my bill monroe signed master of bluegrass vinyl record and that’s where it’ll stay.

----------


## AHoyle

Sorry, it’s been a while since I’ve updated you on my decision. I’m still waiting on approval from the seller  to post anything about it on this site. Didn’t want to leave you guys hanging since you’ve been so helpful to me. 

I did find the one for me. the mandolin is just killer it meets and exceeds all my expectations in a custom built mandolin. I can’t wait for permission to post about it further. . At least know that all of your information was so helpful in my decision making process. I can’t thank you all enough for the help and support shown to me on this forum.  My next post will hopefully have pics so until then brothers and sisters have a great day.

----------


## AHoyle

- - - Updated - - -

Here’s my new mandolin. It’s a White mandolin by Tyler White

----------

Dave Sheets

----------


## Charles E.

Wow, that's beautiful. Congratulations!

----------

AHoyle

----------


## AHoyle

This one is #12 it’s on his YouTube channel just look up Tywhite84 #12  if you’re interested in hearing what she sounds like.

----------


## Charles E.

Sounds good, I tried to embed the video but it came up as an error.
Maybe the link will work.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J4IEETv-HA

----------

AHoyle

----------


## AHoyle

yep that did it thanks. I’m still learning how to use all these features on the site. thanks for the help

----------

Charles E.

----------


## yankees1

> The fact that some mandolins sound better for some styles than others - so true! I use my Weber more for Classical (along with my bowlbacks,) I use my Pava as a general purpose, and my Collings for more modern stuff. Look at Collings F-styles and Pava F-styles also. I find they (along with Webers) are very well-made. Granted mine are all A-styles, but enjoy your hunt! Custom-made would make me very nervous, I would want to hear it "live and in person" before I decided I want it.


.  It would NEVER make me nervous to buy a sight unseen or played mandolin by Tom Ellis or Max Girouard !

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## pheffernan

[YOUTUBE[/YOUTUBE]


> Sounds good, I tried to embed the video but it came up as an error.
> Maybe the link will work.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J4IEETv-HA


For the assist!

----------

AHoyle, 

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here’s my new mandolin. It’s a White mandolin by Tyler White


Do you have it in house or is it now on its way to you? That is a nice surprise since we have been watching Tyler's work lately a lot here. Let us know what you think when it arrives.

----------


## AHoyle

It’s on its way since it was used it needed to be setup to my preference. So it’s currently with Tyler but will be with me very soon he’s also upgraded it to be on par with the current mandolins he’s selling now.(just minor adjustments when all is said and done) it was a very unique situation. 

Tyler is a great person and even tho the mando was used(it’s still like new as you can see in the pics) he transferred the lifetime warranty on to me. Just an absolute joy to deal with.  As was every builder that I had correspondence with. Who knows down the road I’ll probably commission one from skip Kelley and Jerry Rosa. But for now this one is my dream gotta love a Birdseye one piece back at least I do.

When I do receive it I’ll post some videos on here so you can hear how it’s sounds with the new adjustments made. It’s opened up significantly just in the time that Tyler’s had it.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

Well, it may be used but it can't be all that old. I think he is only on #17 right now (a mandola). Still that mandolin is a beauty. Congratulations.

----------

AHoyle

----------


## AHoyle

It’s not that old it’s only around a year to 15 months or so. But Tyler asked for it to be sent to him for an upgrade seems he’s learned some better methods and specs and he just wanted his work to be top notch since it’s his name is on it and he only wants the very best for his clients he didn’t even charge me for the setup work being done. Like I said it was a very unique situation with the seller,Tyler and myself. But it was an excellent experience for me.

----------


## LadysSolo

Like Jim said, we have been following his work on this site, I have been very impressed by his work. Congratulations on a very nice mandolin!

----------


## Jeff Mando

Nice one!  Enjoy.......

----------


## Br1ck

Just a beautiful piece of work.

----------


## ABrown

Now you can play a Doyle Lawson tune for us lol

----------

Charles E.

----------


## jimmy powells

I have a Big Mon and love it. Many many years of playing everything and I can[t see past it.  Having something built has the chance you won't actually like it and $6000 may mean you'd be lucky to get $4500 on any brand new instrument.

Having said that I'm currrently having an F4 made (although I said I never would have an instrument made again) but it's less than 50% of your Rosa one so not quite the same risk. A USED Big Mon could save you quite a bit money.

----------


## Br1ck

I think you did very well to pick up a highly regarded mandolin used.

----------


## jimmy powells

> I think you did very well to pick up a highly regarded mandolin used.


Hi. Don't know if that latest  post referred to myself as I didn't say I had a USED one but ss it happens, I did buy my Big Mon used from Tamco in Uk.  I was very lucky to get a used Big Mon. I think they have one right now.

----------


## AHoyle

I still love the big mon. But the White mandolin was less than the big mon and it’s way more mandolin( in my opinion) for the money. 
It’s built very similarly to the big mon (larger dimensions) but more refined, and the money I saved will probably go toward a northfield octave mandolin. If I can find one. I’m finishing up the 48hr approval time and then I will post some videos of it.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I still love the big mon. But the White mandolin was less than the big mon and it’s way more mandolin( in my opinion) for the money. 
> It’s built very similarly to the big mon (larger dimensions) but more refined, and the money I saved will probably go toward a northfield octave mandolin. If I can find one. I’m finishing up the 48hr approval time and then I will post some videos of it.


Why do you have to "finish up" the approval time. Don't you approve? It sounds like it.

As for the Northfield octave, I believe they just came out with that. I don't think there are many out there at all, especially used ones. OTOH you could order one directly from them right now, if you like.

----------


## AHoyle

I love the mandolin it’s got incredible tone and looks, and it feels just right in my hands. So yes I approve. In fact It’s so good I’ve already had people try to buy it from me ha ha. I was more or less just stating that I had a 48hr approval time to go over it as throughly as I wanted to. And you know sometimes the 2nd day with an instrument( once the initial excitement fades) you become more discerning of what areas the instrument may be lacking in. but the approval time is up and it’s a keeper for sure

A friend of mine ( same one who wants my mando) has a northfield octave with mahogany back and sides and it’s a beautiful sounding instrument. Personally I prefer the maple back and side model. He got lucky and found a used one for a good price.

----------


## Jim Garber

> A friend of mine ( same one who wants my mando) has a northfield octave with mahogany back and sides and it’s a beautiful sounding instrument. Personally I prefer the maple back and side model. He got lucky and found a used one for a good price.


Wow, that is amazing. That means someone spent $4000 and then decided they didn't like it. Impressive and lucky for your friend. Have you played the maple octave? They do look very nice and sound great when played by some of those mandolin players like Mr. Marshall, etc.

----------


## Charles E.

Here is a nice looking one at Gryphons.......

https://shop.gryphonstrings.com/prod...aple-new-55518

----------


## AHoyle

Yes I’ve been able  to play the maple northfield and it had more of a crisper sound closer to that of a deep sounding mandolin. The mahogany is warmer in sound closer to a guitar like sound ( all though both have a sound reminiscent of a guitar the mahogany just leans more toward that sound) both sound and feel great tho. The maple definitely makes a difference in sound. I may just wait for a good used one to come along tho it might be a while. It’ll give me some more time to save the other half of the money

----------


## P KING

I bought the Northfield F5S from Lowes vintage guitars in Burlington when you were there Friday. I love it !
 Great deal ! Nice talking with you. Its a killer

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Br1ck

Congrats on the NS5, a very good mandolin at any price, and a steel at 3k. Enjoy.

----------


## AHoyle

Hey P King how have you been? It’s  great to find you here. Yes that N5s is killer. I would have bought it if you hadn’t. I’m glad you like it. Maybe one of these days we can get back up there to Lowe Vintage and jam a bit. Been itching to get back up there anyways haha

----------


## Br1ck

We love these threads so much they go on long after the OP made his decision. 

The scope of what $6k will buy is breathtaking. Apitus, Collings MF5, Gibson, Sorenson, and countless others are within this budget on the used market. Truly a princely sum to hunt with.

How many others are currently shopping with this budget?

----------


## ABrown

> We love these threads so much they go on long after the OP made his decision. 
> 
> The scope of what $6k will buy is breathtaking. Apitus, Collings MF5, Gibson, Sorenson, and countless others are within this budget on the used market. Truly a princely sum to hunt with.
> 
> How many others are currently shopping with this budget?


I was shopping with a budget up to $8,000 not too long ago. I ended up with my 2017 Gibson F5L. I was looking at more production builds than boutique since my budget wasn't quite high enough for what I have in mind for a custom. I agree it's always nice buying out of the entry level market for acoustic instruments. If I can stop buying things for a while my goal is to get myself a McClanahan

----------


## pheffernan

> The scope of what $6k will buy is breathtaking. Apitus, Collings MF5, Gibson, Sorenson, and countless others are within this budget on the used market. Truly a princely sum to hunt with.
> 
> How many others are currently shopping with this budget?


I’m biased, Br1ck, but I’m partial to this one:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/135786#135786

And one of Stefan’s earlier F5’s, #64 previously owned by Doyle Lawson, was recently listed in the classifieds for even less.

----------


## Br1ck

Tasty, tasty, tasty.

----------


## CES

Congratulations, AHoyle! Beautiful mandolin!

----------

